# Both baby and adult canines?



## JRSKYGUY (Jan 13, 2015)

My male V is 5 1/2 months. Upper canines have descended while baby canines are still in place. Very agressive natural bone chewer with no gum bleeding or signs that they are loose. Should I be concerned or is this sometimes normal?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Normal, they usually fall out on their own. Canines just seem to take a while. Dexter had one still there at the time of his neuter, so the vet pulled it while he was under. I'm pretty sure it would have eventually fallen out on its own anyways though. I wouldn't worry about it yet at that age.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

My girl had hers until about 8 months old. I would give a little wiggle wiggle from time to time because I had started to get worried about them. They did end up falling out without an issue.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

you mean kind of like Double-Fang here?

Lua's first upper canine came out at about 7 months. The other one in this picture hung around for about another month.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My pup is 19 wks and some of his adult teeth are just coming through. I wouldn't be too concerned at 51/2 months - it is early days.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is actually the breeders foto, which I am passing on. She says it is perfectly Ok, and not to spend money at the Vet, 
Teeth will fall out on their own.
Yes they do!


----------

